# I Finally Got A Job Landed!!!



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Congratulations to you Afra! I hope that all goes well for you -- you're on your way now!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations Afra. Hope you will be happy at McD!


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Congrats!! Make the best of your opportunity.

logan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Afra! I hope it's only the beginning and that better and greater things happen...coz you deserve it!
































[ July 20, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm so happy for you! You'll have a lot of opportunities to learn the business from the ground up. You're certain to encounter some un-cheflike attitudes in a corporate fast-food environment, but I'm sure there's a lot to learn about production, ordering, sanitation... wow. Good luck!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Afra:

I just saw your posting with the great news!

Congratulations! I am so happy for you!

They are lucky to have you!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Congradulations Afra!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Wow, Afra! This is really a wonderful opportunity for you to learn new things. I am VERY sure that you will do wonderfully. A big CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

So glad to hear your first day at work was such a success!


----------

